# Seniors, Do You Use Public Swimming Pools and Hot Tubs...I Won't Anymore!



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2014)

I never liked using any public swimming pools, due to the fact that people leave their bodily fluids, discharges, etc. in the water.  If there's young toddlers using the pool, than there might even be solid waste particles in there. 

Most people say not to worry about it, because they put enough chlorine in there to kill anything.  Well, it's not good enough for me.  Even when I was younger, when I visited a public swimming pool in summer, I'd usually feel ill afterwards, cold-like symptoms.

Well, recently, as I mentioned here, I joined a fitness club (Bally).  They have a pool and hot tub area that I was tempted to try out, and told my husband that I may just take my swimsuit there someday and check out the pool/tub.

Today, I get a notice in the mail, saying that there have been 2 cases of Legionnaires' Disease of people who were using those facilities in the month of April.  It goes on to say who to contact if you have symptoms, etc.

This seals the deal for me, no more public swimming pools, no hot tubs and from the viruses I hear that cause health hazards in warm water lakes, I won't be taking a dip in those either if I'm around any.  Guess it's salt-water ocean swimming or nothing at all for me and mine.

How about you?  How do you feel about public pools??  Any bad experiences?

Warning...Gross! 


Spoiler


----------



## Pappy (May 2, 2014)

Don't like them, SB. We always swam in the Chenango River. Nothing to worry about except water snakes, broken bottles and floating oddities. A good thing to keep in mind was to always swim upstream from the herd. :shark:


----------



## Geezerette (May 2, 2014)

I'm a lifelong swimmer, year round, still love it, & when I was younger would swim in anything that didn't have alligators or  water moccasins & in the country "cricks" always upstream from the herd, lol. These days I only swim in the pools or use the hot tubs at my health club where I know exactly how, & how often they are maintained . No city public pools!!! I'll use the pool at a good hotel or motel, my apartment complex outdoor pool, again where I see & know the maintenance. Am careful with lake & ocean beaches that I might visit, will research them ahead of time to see how they are rated, if they have had any sewage or other spills, etc. I guess when I was a kid, we were too tough to get sick from them, & haven't had any bad effects in adult life, but I know people who have.


----------



## d0ug (May 2, 2014)

I don't like swimming pools I even own one I like swimming in the ocean. They say swimming in fresh water you are the top of the food chain but swimming in the ocean you are part of the food chain. I guess I like the challenge


----------



## Jackie22 (May 3, 2014)

I don't use them either, the older I get, the more aware I am of germs and bugs that are out there, I always use the sanitized wipes on shopping carts and try not to touch door handles and such when I'm out in public places.

Too many times E Coli shows up in public pools.:eek1:


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 3, 2014)

When I was in my teens I went to a large public pool and came home with ring worm. That took so long to go away. My friend at the time got infected with athlete's foot from the same pool. I stopped using public pools after that. You might as well go swimming in your toilet. :danger:


----------



## That Guy (May 3, 2014)




----------

